# Typical or Normal PID values



## Coop73 (Feb 28, 2020)

I recently purchased the full version of Torque, Bi Scan and a Blue Tooth OBDLinxLX adapter.
Has anyone documented "normal" values for any of the following?

-DEF Temp: is there a target temp or is it scaled against out side air temp?
-NOx Post SCR and Pre SCR- These show ppm in negative numbers
-NOx Sensor 1 Concentration
-NOx Sensor 1 Oxygen Concentration
-NOx Sensor 2 Concentration
-NOx Sensor 2 Oxygen Concentration
-Regen Distance: Is this mileage based, soot concentration based or is it something else?

My main purpose when I bought this was to aid troubleshooting the "death countdown" due to the 
"poor quality DEF" message. The dealer diagnosed my NOx2 sensor as internally shorted, I purchased a new one and replaced
it but needed them to reset the death countdown. That was December 2019.
I bought the adaptor and apps to monitor and diagnose future issues.
I currently have a re-occuring P21DD CEL. The temp is usually at least 10F above outside air (currently above freezing).

Thanks-
Coop


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

NOx you should notice a deep plunge when the catalysts warm up. It is pretty quick. Beyond that normal values is going to vary a lot.

DEF Temp will be a little above ambient temp unless it’s cold out then it’ll start frozen and slowly go up. The DEF Temp is part of a single apparatus next to the other sensors and heaters. The DEF Temp just indicates the DEF within the little sump, not the tank as a whole.

Regen distance should range from 300miles to 800 miles depending on driving pattern. This resets whenever a regen completes I think.

To reset the NOx death count down use the SCR System tests found in Gretio while monitoring the associated PIDs. When those complete the warning will clear itself or post a new DTC.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The P21DD is ridiculously common. It generally will not cause a countdown but again it’s a single apparatus and is finicky. The DEF Heater is part of that apparatus and you replace the entire thing.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I snapped a few pics of my car when I first got the app.

32,000 mile car no issues.

I haven't fully figured out Gretio yet.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

These are two screens I setup to monitor occasionally when driving and it is close to regen. Blank since I'm not connected.

Regen on this car starts at soot 21. Within 10 minutes of it hitting 21.

BTW when one of the two Map's goes lower then 12 the car is going into preregen and you do not want to shut it off since the dpf at this point is getting fuel dumped into it. In a matter of minutes or so the car will start its regen.


----------

